# Catch Box



## Texxann7396 (Jan 8, 2017)

I want to know what you use to catch your Ammo. is is a home made box with angled floor, a plastic barrel with some old T shirts, or a 5$ tote from Walmart with a blanket.

building my own I want everybody's opinion on what is best.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

3 sided frame out of 1x3 scrap lumber, with old T shirts for back stop. I have an old plastic dish pan in the bottom to catch ammo. Sorry I don't have any pictures, it's been put away because of cold weather.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Indoors I use a cardboard diaper box with the front cut out...an old broken arrow shaft goes a hanging hand towel....But, I plan to make one out of a plastic Rubbermaid tote...
Outdoors I use an old wooden rabbit cage frame (that used to house my daughter's pet bunny, which died by natural causes, btw)...And I hang a blanket...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

TexAnn,

This is a topic that is probably worth a Google search: something like, "Slingshot Forum catch box."

You"ll get a lot of information that way.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I always shoot 1/2 steel balls at my catch box at about 175 FPS. I use 2 tee shirts (I split them with picking shears to make 4 layers) and back them with one layer of rip stop nylon. I set these about 6 inches from the back swinging free. The tee shirts that I have in the box right now has caught about 15000 shots at this speed and have no holes. If more info is desired send me a private message.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

A squirrel head.. but I rarely get my ammo back


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I shoot all kinds of ammo from 6mm bearings to 5/8" glass marbles, and all kinds of inbetween depending on who I am shooting with. I have indoor catch box and outdoor box. For the indoor box I used a tote from the local salvation army store. The outside box is a 55 gallon plastic drum with the side cut out. Both boxes utilize multiple tshirts to slow the ammo.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Indoor: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/51961-indoor-shooting-range/#entry653610

Outdoor: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/51961-indoor-shooting-range/#entry700818

I'm building a huge catch box that is something like 2x2x1m together with my neighbor right now. Will post pictures once we are finished.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I went BIG too. Here my view from 10m.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Station 1, I have a metal rod stapled to an old dead tree stump about 7' up. Hanging from the rod is a blanket and

an old Navajo saddle blanket hanging in the center.My targets (can, tin plate, clay pigeons, etc.) hang on a heavy wire

with a big J hook for easy replacement. Also at Station 1 I have a big 7' long grape stake hung by a rope on a T-post an the

property line fence with a big sheet of burlap zip tied to it. Both allow me to shoot from about 48' distance to the front of the barn.

Station 2, I have three catch boxes mounted on a long bench in front of the garage (aka: Dojo). One catch box 4'x4'.

Another 2'x2' alongside a smaller 18"x18" box. All of them rigged from reclaimed or found stuff at various places costing

me little or nothing but still a bit classy. At Station 2, I can shoot any desired distance in the driveway with rubber mat base

markers at various distances.Station 2 also has a long distance backstop hanging from two 8' grape stakes tied to a fence with

a sheet and old set of curtains hanging from a metal rod between the two grape stakes. I have a small work stand at each

for holding a Frisbee which holds my ammo and a place to keep my magnets for reclaiming my ammo.

Station 3, is my newest addition which is smack dab in front of the house and cement slap. Can only shoot about 30'

at this one. I have a self standing metal H frame with burlap draped over it with an old saddle pad centered which drops

my ammo straight down. Targets are suspended from an old fishing chain with a spring hook at the end of it. Also have an

old black half plastic barrel with an old feed sack suspended from a rod near the back. Target is suspended from a heavy wire

hanging from a hole in the front. Once again, I have an old used to be small work table for my Frisbee ammo tray. I've

added a couple of hooks to hang slingshots from.

Next project is to figure out night lighting for both Station 2 and 3.

Station 4, will be in the back of the house with a big work table holding another 4'x4' home made catch trap.

Inside the house I have a 18"x18" catch box that sits on the kitchen counter allowing me to sit in my recliner and shoot

beans or red plastic BBs at a small leather circle.

I carry an ADS Target/Catch Trap (found on eBay) in the p/u for shooting away from home.

I have not gotten started making my own slingshots yet but have some ideas in mind. In the mean time, I am addicted to

building catch traps. Gotta give that up and get to making slingshots soon. However, it has added an element of variety to

my shooting. Kinda like cross circuit slingshot training. Only been shooting since late June and have accumulated over a dozen

sling shots. Gotta stop buying them also...another reason to start making a few for myself instead of buying more.

My first post, better stop before this becomes chapter one in my slingshot book. Jolly Roger


----------

